# Sage BE problem



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

I suspect I know the answer but it would be good if others could give their opinions, please.

I was making a coffee just now and at about 12 seconds into extraction, the p/f handle flew from 5 o'clock to 9 o'clock and jumped out. It had been locked in securely before I started the shot. Your thoughts as to the issue, please?


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

I don't know the answer but this has happened to me twice in the past week. I might have overfilled the basket the first time, but when it happened yesterday, I only had 18g in. I can only think I am not locking it in place securely enough. Don't know what your thoughts are? Makes a hell of a mess when it falls out mid-shot doesn't it? 😟


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

hi - i have a bambino plus and have noticed a couple of times the portafilter starting to vibrate loose during a shot - managed to grab it both times to stop it flying off. However - i have noticed that the portafilter used to be securely fitted when the handle was at about 6:30 but now it needs to go to nearer 5 to be secure - the machine is about 2 months old so would be disappointed if the gasket was failing already but i may get a new one and see - dont think they cost much - quick amazon search suggests they are about £10


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

Mine is also only 2 months old. Definitely don't intend buying new parts for it already 😂


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Pass. I put at least 15kg of coffee through my BE and nothing remotely happened like that.


----------



## MHeath (Feb 13, 2021)

Never seen anything like this with mine, what was the pressure like? Was the machine choking when it happened?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

An old machine might need a new grouphead gasket but even that wont cause this. Usually leaks. Taking it of cleaning an put it in backwards might cause some sort of problem but not this.

The really odd thing though is the angle of the ears on the portafilter. It's nothing remotely like the ones used on screw threads.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe just engaging two wings of the portafilter with the grouphead rather than all 3. Bit of silly clumsy thing to do.


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

ajohn said:


> Maybe just engaging two wings of the portafilter with the grouphead rather than all 3. Bit of silly clumsy thing to do.


 I think this is my error...


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

MHeath said:


> Never seen anything like this with mine, what was the pressure like? Was the machine choking when it happened?


 Pressure was same as usual. Same other conditions as previous good shot except I dosed 0.5g more grinds.

I suspect perhaps group gasket is wearing out.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Emily said:


> I don't know the answer but this has happened to me twice in the past week. I might have overfilled the basket the first time, but when it happened yesterday, I only had 18g in. I can only think I am not locking it in place securely enough. Don't know what your thoughts are? Makes a hell of a mess when it falls out mid-shot doesn't it? 😟


 Yes, very messy. Broke my shot glass too.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

-Mac said:


> I suspect perhaps group gasket is wearing out.


 You would need to have owned the machine for a pretty long time. When they fail coffee leaks out and down the side of the portafilter. Some people on other brands of machine buy aftermarket seals made out of the same material as Sage use.

They can also leak if there is too much coffee in the basket but I really do wonder how people managed to get the portafilter on if that happens.

I do have a vague recollection of my son managing to cause the portafilter to fall off or may have seen it somewhere else. If fitted correctly it wont and unscrewing when it is doesn't make any sense at all. 2 rather than 3 wings engaged does.

It's best to set the handle to 90 degrees to the machine as well. Get into the habit. New seals and the ones on machines that have stood for some time - month+ maybe can be a bit stiff to do.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

ajohn said:


> You would need to have owned the machine for a pretty long time. When they fail coffee leaks out and down the side of the portafilter. Some people on other brands of machine buy aftermarket seals made out of the same material as Sage use.
> 
> They can also leak if there is too much coffee in the basket but I really do wonder how people managed to get the portafilter on if that happens.
> 
> ...


 Thanks  I've had the machine over 4 years and it's on the original gasket. I've had to lock it to 5 o'clock from new as it always felt too loose at 90 degrees. I think the extra 0.5g dose may have tipped it over the edge.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

-Mac said:


> I've had the machine over 4 years


 🤣 What you can't have had it that long Sage machines always break. I've not seen any comments about O ring failure on their small basket machines. Might be worth thinking about that or taking the lid off and seeing if there are any signs of slight leaks.

Could be a good time to fit a new seal. They don't cost much. It will feel a but stiff to get to 90 degrees initially but will ease off.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

ajohn said:


> 🤣 What you can't have had it that long Sage machines always break. I've not seen any comments about O ring failure on their small basket machines. Might be worth thinking about that or taking the lid off and seeing if there are any signs of slight leaks.
> 
> Could be a good time to fit a new seal. They don't cost much. It will feel a but stiff to get to 90 degrees initially but will ease off.


 LOL, yeah. I must have been gentle with it. To be fair, I've rarely pulled more than 1 shot per day. Will try a new seal, thanks


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Happened to me twice, both times because I didn't lock the pf in place. The mess is crazy.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Makes me wonder if this is where the phrase "Flying off the handle" comes from


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Being cag-handed  Might be more appropriate.


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

ajohn said:


> Being cag-handed  Might be more appropriate.


 We always say cack-handed so I looked up your version and saw it is a Birmingham expression but means the same.


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Emily said:


> We always say cack-handed so I looked up your version and saw it is a Birmingham expression but means the same.


 ooh - i never noticed before - i am left handed and just realised it is much easier for me to put the portafilter in the machine right - at last after 44 years i found something where being left handed is a benefit 🙂


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Cag-handed also means clumsy to me. Not a snipe at left handed people. That's not a way I have ever heard it being used. Clumsy yes. My son is left handed and not clumsy.


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

ajohn said:


> Cag-handed also means clumsy to me. Not a snipe at left handed people. That's not a way I have ever heard it being used. Clumsy yes. My son is left handed and not clumsy.


 i am both 🤣 - but interesting you have heard it used differently


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

jonr2 said:


> i am both 🤣 - but interesting you have heard it used differently


  As I think my son did manage to get the portafilter to fall out early on just after I bought my first machine maybe Sage should do machines for left handed people.


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

Would be easier to put the portafilter in with your left hand I think. Except I am rubbish left handed. I will have to try. I think they should make machines for right handed people 😂


----------

